# 2012 Eco 6MT, stalled/died when shifting into neutral. Anyone else?



## Pablo Honey (Jul 3, 2012)

2012 Eco 6SPD Manual Transmission: Driving today, coming up to a stoplight I shifted into neutral and my car, quietly and gently, stalled. Anyone else ever have this happen? It caught me off guard because I just heard the AC switch off and everything got quiet. I don't know if it stalled or if the car just turned off completely from something else. I just restarted the car and kept on going.

Have no idea what happened though. Bizarre to say the least. Any ideas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you by any chance not get the clutch in fast enough?


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

i have the auto and it has died on me once. havn't had a problem with it since though.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

i have the MT Eco. cant say i have ever had that problem


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

2012 Eco 6MT here and as of yet no stalling issues with a/c on thankfully.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've stalled it a couple times when my attention was elsewhere and a shift was missed. 

If the Eco gets too low in the rev range, it'll simply cut the engine for emissions reasons. It has to be less than 800 RPM to happen, though. Might be higher with the A/C on, though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wondered why the MT Cruzen seem to be so hard to recover from a stall. It's by design. Rather be rear ended than put a little more gunk in the air. This is probably GMs answer to some federal regulation.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've driven standard trans cars for about 40 years and have never stalled ANY vehicle as many times as I have with my new Cruze. I'm convinced it's that stupid drive by wire throttle. It doesn't respond as quick as a cable and I'm not totally convinced that the throttle angle you request is the same as what it tells the throttle body to be at. You absolutely can not lug this motor during a 1-2 shift like motors of old. You have to give sufficient throttle beforehand. I'm still getting used to it.


----------



## Pablo Honey (Jul 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I've stalled it a couple times when my attention was elsewhere and a shift was missed.
> 
> If the Eco gets too low in the rev range, it'll simply cut the engine for emissions reasons. It has to be less than 800 RPM to happen, though. Might be higher with the A/C on, though.



Happened again today, TWICE, and that's exactly what it was. It was so subtle and gentle when it happened so it just seemed like a random stall. 

Never had a stick car stall so easily, and that's coming from someone whose never owned an Automatic!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pablo Honey said:


> Happened again today, TWICE, and that's exactly what it was. It was so subtle and gentle when it happened so it just seemed like a random stall.
> 
> Never had a stick car stall so easily, and that's coming from someone whose never owned an Automatic!


I stalled mine several times in 2nd before I figured out not to let the RPMs drop below 1000. This car is very easy to stall in 2nd. The other gears don't seem to have as much of an issue.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I stalled mine several times in 2nd before I figured out not to let the RPMs drop below 1000. This car is very easy to stall in 2nd. The other gears don't seem to have as much of an issue.


Same. And reverse. 

It just seems like the car gives up and slowly stalls as soon as you dip the rpm too low. You can recover MOST other manual cars pretty easily. ****, my Saab used to run like crap in the mornings and try to stall and I could recover it 80% of the time. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

When I first got my cruze I would stall it all the time in parking lots, neighborhoods and in my drive way. Mainly because every car I drove before never stalled so easily. 3rd, 4th and 5th maybe but not 2 and and especially not first. 
since I chopped my muffler off for a new one, it never stalled even when I'd tried it on purpose. Even on 5th, it wouldn't drop under 1k at near stop. Maybe the muffler is very restrictive. May not be the same problem you're facing but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------

